

Ivy League Schools Are Overrated; Send Your Kids Elsewhere - tptacek
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/118747/ivy-league-schools-are-overrated-send-your-kids-elsewhere

======
walshemj
Ignoring the social aspect totally for example one of President Obamas
roommates at Harvard came from my home town in the UK. The roommate of course
went to Bedford a public school) and not a state comprehensive like
Hastingsbury where I went.

